# London's Victoria and Albert Museum: Education and free patterns!



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

History of knitting and contemporary articles about designers such as Kaffe Fassett, and a reading list the length of a scarf!
http://www.vam.ac.uk/page/k/knitting/

Plus
FREE PATTERNS FROM THE 40'S 
Check out the fishnet stockings!


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link. I will have to spend some time going through all the information. Thanks again.


----------



## Mummsy (Oct 13, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> History of knitting and contemporary articles about designers such as Kaffe Fassett, and a reading list the length of a scarf!
> http://www.vam.ac.uk/page/k/knitting/
> 
> Plus
> ...


Interesting link. Loved the old 1940's patterns. Brought back memories of Mum's knitted balaclavas for dad - if we wore those today, we could be arrested as possible terrorists or bank robbers.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What a great link! There are some patterns that would still look great and be useful today.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

One of the things I found interesting was the picture of a bell-shaped needle gauge. I have one of those and still use it!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I really enjoyed this site.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Good site enjoyed it will keep it and go back. I have lots of 1940's patterns inherited from my mother-in law.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am enjoying it because I was knitting during the thirties and forties and still have some knitting books from away back then. Here in Canada there was washing soap put out under the name of Lux and they published several knitting books. They are very dog-eared and ripped in places but I still have them and sometimes refer to them.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd forgotten about Lux....soap flakes that were used for washing woollens and delicates!


Joy Marshall said:


> I am enjoying it because I w.as knitting during the thirties and forties and still have some knitting books from away back then. Here in Canada there was washing soap put out under the name of Lux and they published several knitting books. They are very dog-eared and ripped in places but I still have them and sometimes refer to them.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> I'd forgotten about Lux....soap flakes that were used for washing woollens and delicates!


That's right. And back in those days I never found an error in a pattern, and certainly not in the Lux books.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, you could get lost in there! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

monel said:


> Thanks so much for the link. I will have to spend some time going through all the information. Thanks again.


Ditto - thanks from me too!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks so much-the V & A was one of my favorite museums on my visit years ago to London.


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

The V&A is one of the greatest museums in the World specialising in textiles and crafts. I spent many happy and absorbing hours here when I studied textiles as a student. 
I recommend anybody who visits London to go there as there is so much to see.
It is a wonderful museum and is also very close to many of the other famous museums in South Kensington London. Husbands as well as wives will find something of interest and a bonus is that is is not far from Harrods. You might not be able to afford to buy anything but its great just to have a look around and marvel. They used to purport to sell everything or would arrange to get it for you- even some said,an elephant!. 
So, for anybody holidaying in London, this area is well worth a visit. Go on the Tube to South Kensington and it is all very well sign posted. Enjoy.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Love the fishnet stockings!! I had to download it Thanks!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you going to knit them? Will we have photographs :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


Mshabox said:


> Love the fishnet stockings!! I had to download it Thanks!


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I would love to knit them..... but it will be a while I have SO MANY projects that need to be finished first.



Celt Knitter said:


> Are you going to knit them? Will we have photographs :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks very much for posting this link!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Many thanks. Have bookmarked & will have to study the info. here later. :thumbup:


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I look forward to visiting the museum whenever I make it back to London.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I would like the second to last sweater (Victory Jumper) in the 40s patterns. I have saved it in case I can one day figure out how to make it larger.


----------

